# Electric Guitar Project - Almost Complete!



## Philly (24 Apr 2009)

HI Folks
Following the success of my recent acoustic guitar project I've been inspired to try another electric. This one will be a cross between a Les Paul and the lap steel acoustic I built.
Construction is mahogany with a curly maple top and rosewood fingerboard. It will be a square neck guitar, designed to be played flat on the lap. Again, no frets, just a high action and a bottleneck.

I glued up a centre "neck" piece and two sides to make the blank.







Then rough shaped it when dry (and planed flat)







The top is some wonderful curly maple I got from Canada. I've edge jointed it and then glued it up.








That was last nights work - today if I get a chance I'll hollow out some cavities in the body to lighten it and also give it a semi acoustic tone.

Watch this space....

Philly


----------



## OPJ (24 Apr 2009)

Not bad for one night's work, Phil!  Looking forward to seeing this one progress.


----------



## Philly (24 Apr 2009)

Thanks Olly! Pretty fired up about this one so hoping to make some progress  
Here's todays work.

Hollowed out the top..






glued on the top






The maple looks awesome - really want to see the finish applied to this!







Cheers
Philly


----------



## Setch (24 Apr 2009)

Will you be carving the top on this? looking good so far. You can go much further with the chambering - as long as you leave 1/2" around the perimiter to glue on the top, and some meat to support the bridge, you'll be fine.

Here's a shot of the chambering I did on my last completed project:


----------



## Ironballs (24 Apr 2009)

Hey slow down Phil or you're really going to show me up  

Looks good so far and another original design, can't wait to see what you do with that maple


----------



## ByronBlack (26 Apr 2009)

This looks like an interesting design, your progress is frightening. I'm dying to start a new guitar project, but real life keeps getting in the way.


----------



## Philly (26 Apr 2009)

Setch
Wow - looks great. Guess I could of gone much further with my hollowing. It's made a noticeable difference to the weight, though, and that was a big goal.

Iron/BB
Apologies for the rapid progress - I've been so excited to get stuck in. I've done some more shaping and am ready to fit the fingerboard. Been making shopping lists for parts - no doing this one for pennies..... :lol: 







I'm keeping a photo diary on my website....

www.philsville.co.uk

Cheers
Philly


----------



## ByronBlack (26 Apr 2009)

Phil - can I outsource all my other projects to you so I can get on with my guitars? 

In all seriousness, this one looks fab, Im excited to see the finish on the maple - what kind of finish are you going for?


----------



## Mikey R (26 Apr 2009)

Excelent - Looking forward to seeing this one progess!

One question - I would guess as its a lap intrument, then the strings wont ever make contact with the fingerboard, would you be able to build this kind of intrument with a softer fingerboard, say something burled or spalted?


----------



## Philly (26 Apr 2009)

BB
Going to use Chestnut melamine lacquer - used it a lot and love it.
Can I get back to you about the outsourcing thing..... :wink: 

Mikey
Yes, lap steel, so strings won't be going near the "fretboard". I have some rosewood handy so will be using that, but anything goes!

Didn't get anything done today - children's birthday party......

Cheers
Philly


----------



## ByronBlack (26 Apr 2009)

Phil, I have some nice ebony fingerboards if you want one? Although if you could get your hands on some, I think some snakewood would like great next to the maple. (I used a chestnut product on my explorer - very happy with it indeed, I love chestnut finishes, so I'm sure yours will look great).


----------



## Philly (26 Apr 2009)

Oooh..Snakewood! Slightly pricey stuff, though :shock: 

I want to go with the Rosewood to keep the "Les Paul" theme going. I'm also a complete child and keep giggling to myself about getting transfers made up with "Philson" and "Les Phil" on them. :lol: 

Again, the Chestnut lacquer is sat on the shelf (I bought a 5 litre can a while ago!) and I know how to use it to get the results I want. It also buffs out really easily!

Darn - want to get out in the workshop now but should really eat something :roll: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Mikey R (26 Apr 2009)

Ok, so is the Melamine laquer the same as the Nitrocellulose laquer they use in the US? Spray or brush?


----------



## Philly (26 Apr 2009)

Mike
No, its not a nitro. But it dries fast, is real tough once cured and is a piece of cake to buff out. I finished an earlier electric with it and was very pleased! 
And its a spray application - it might be possible to brush it on thinned, but I wouldn't.
Hope this helps
Philly


----------



## OPJ (27 Apr 2009)

I've also been using Chestnut's Melamine Lacquer recently. Great stuff, even though I've been brushing it on like a peasant... :roll:  I am interested in getting some sort of spray equipment and I'd be interested to hear of what you use, Phil? Does it run off a noisy compressor or is it battery or mains-powered?


----------



## Philly (27 Apr 2009)

Olly
I used to use a cheap spray set from B+Q (search on B+Q HVLP for details) but now use an Earlex HV5000, which is an excellent setup for the money. I used to use a cheap gun with my compressor, but never got it running consistently - the HVLP guns are much simpler and with less waste.
Hope this helps
Philly


----------



## OPJ (27 Apr 2009)

Thanks for that, Phil, I'll keep my eyes open. Looks like they're made in Britain as well!  :wink:


----------



## Philly (20 May 2009)

HI Folks
After a delay due to illness and work, I'm back onto this project.
Routed out the recesses for the pickups yesterday and have been doing a little inlay work on the fingerboard.













More soon....
Philly


----------



## Philly (22 May 2009)

And a little more...

Routed the rear control cavity...






and all the components have arrives so I can push on!








There are more pictures on my hobby website..

www.philsville.co.uk

Cheers
Philly


----------



## Ironballs (22 May 2009)

That is coming along, remember what I said about not finishing before me :wink: 

Are you having the body bound or unbound? Nice inlays by the way too, that's one of my upcoming jobs, think I'm going to make a jig that the fretboard sits in so I can slide a dremel over the top and rout out most of the waste


----------



## Philly (22 May 2009)

Yeah, not forgotten your warning.... :lol: 

Probably going to bind the body, think it will look better. I've started inlaying the fingerboard. I just routed out the majority of the waste freehand and then finished off with a small chisel and knife. More pics soon.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Philly (27 Jun 2009)

Another update!
I've bound the body (using Allparts UK binding - lovely stuff and easy to fit!)







I gave the guitar a good sanding, stained the top and gave it a coat of sealer to keep it clean. Need to finish off the fingerboard inlays and I can move it along a little more.

Cheers
Philly


----------



## JonnyD (27 Jun 2009)

Thats looking great philly. You and the other guitar builds going on have inspired me to get out my melvyn hiscock book and start making a few plans for a build of my own.

Theres some good youtube links here for more industrial production

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRsr8QN-0BI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYN_K9dVYVQ

Jon


----------



## thedonutman (27 Jun 2009)

That's looking really good! The shape is really interesting, reminds me of a cross between a Dean and a Vox.


----------



## Ironballs (29 Jun 2009)

Looks like the binding worked well Phil and you've got some nice flame going there. I'm cleaning up the inlays with a chisel and it's slow work, I'd post some pics up but I think they'd bore people!!


----------



## Philly (8 Jul 2009)

Righto - managed a little more on the weekend when the Missus thought I was busy :lol: 





















Finished inlaying the fingerboard, fitting the pseudo-frets and gluing on the fingerboard. I also drilled the headstock out for the tuners. Had a quick go at making the bridge today and should have that fitted tomorrow. Then I'm ready for some lacquer!
There are more pics on my website for those of a suitable disposition :wink: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Ironballs (8 Jul 2009)

Excellent Phil, you're going much quicker than me. Also a good idea to cut the fret slots after cutting out the inlays, I suffered a couple of small breakouts into the frets when down the business end of the fingerboard. Another glueing job before I can carry on... :roll:


----------



## Mikey R (11 Jul 2009)

Good tip, I wouldnt have thought of doing the inlays before the slots.

Looking good!


----------



## Philly (11 Jul 2009)

Thanks Guys!
Only did the fret slots the way i did because I don't know how I should be doing things.... :lol: 
Made a bridge for it yesterday, only to find I'd messed up the string spacing. So will be making the MK II version tomorrow. Then I can get the spray gun out  
Cheers
Phil


----------



## Philly (15 Jul 2009)

Been waiting for a steel delivery today so made some more guitar progress.
First up, the bridge. Made the first one with the wrong string spacing, so, after kicking myself, made it again. But correct.





Then glued it in place....





After a final sanding I masked off the fingerboard and bridge and got out the spraygun..






And I just need to sort out where the controls are going to go.






Cheers
Philly


----------



## TrimTheKing (15 Jul 2009)

Hey Philly, looking at you in that window, were you on that trampoline when you took that pic? 

Looking nice btw, finish looks lovely and shiny on the body. Is that straight from the gun or do you get out the autosol and wet'n'dry to shine it up?


----------



## OPJ (15 Jul 2009)

That finish is looking great, Phil - I really must get around to _trying_ my Earlex some time! :wink:

Great tip on hanging the guitar ready for spraying - with all the fumes going outdoors, I may just keep our up-and-over garage door after all!!


----------



## Philly (16 Jul 2009)

Trim
Ha! Spotted me :lol: 
I rubbed out the finish with 400 grit wet and dry, then a wipe over with cutting compound to polish it up. This lacquer (Chestnuts Melamine) dries real fast, but stays softish for a day or two. I like to rub out the finish early on then leave it a day or two to cure. The a final burnish with compound gives a fantastic gloss finish.

Olly
Thanks - working outside was a great choice. I had two tiny specks of dust on the last coat, even though it was a breazy day. So I'll be doing this again - and hanging it up meant I could spray the whole guitar in one go.

Cheers
Phill


----------



## Mikey R (16 Jul 2009)

Philly":19k9yqxf said:


> And I just need to sort out where the controls are going to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Phill, how are you planning to to avoid chipping the finish when drilling for the pot holes?

Nice gloss finish!


----------



## Anonymous (16 Jul 2009)

Awesome Phil!

Masking tape to avoid chipping?


----------



## Philly (16 Jul 2009)

Mike
I like to leave a huge disaster right 'til the end.... :lol: 
Little drill, bigger drill, up to finished size should stop any chip out . And as Tony said, masking tape over the hole helps a lot, too.

I'm beavering away on a plane at the moment and the guitar is sat looking at me and calling me. :roll: 

Cheers

Philly


----------



## Setch (16 Jul 2009)

I also like to dirll for controls after finishing - with a sharp bit it's no problem, and I usually drill undersize then ream to final size with a tapered reamer.

If you drill first, you can get a nasty build up of finish and compund around the holes, and this needs to be removed, which can be just as likely to result in chips.


----------



## Mikey R (17 Jul 2009)

Philly":2y9vlzu3 said:


> Mike
> I'm beavering away on a plane at the moment and the guitar is sat looking at me and calling me. :roll:



Yep, thats what guitar projects do.



Setch":2y9vlzu3 said:


> I also like to dirll for controls after finishing - with a sharp bit it's no problem, and I usually drill undersize then ream to final size with a tapered reamer.
> 
> If you drill first, you can get a nasty build up of finish and compund around the holes, and this needs to be removed, which can be just as likely to result in chips.



Cool - I'll try that next time.


----------



## Philly (27 Jul 2009)

Another update - she's almost completed!
Fitted the electrics, nut, tuners and strings. Had a quick play and I'm over the moon!  
Need to make a cover for the control cavity and tweak the bridge and nut a little and I'll be a happy bunny. 
More pics on my hobby website......
www.philsville.co.uk
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Ironballs (28 Jul 2009)

Looking good Phil, work on mine has ground to a halt since finishing my class, need to kick myself up the rear and get on with it.

For my personal taste I'd have made the headstock a little wider and I wonder if you might be tempted to change the pickup rings...

You have a guitar that is all warm darkish woods and the bridge and fingerboard match, but then you have a set of very bright and cream pickup rings. I reckon they'd look better if they were closer in colour to the rest of the guitar, perhaps make some yourself or age the existing ones to tone them down a bit?


----------



## Philly (28 Jul 2009)

Iron
Thanks for your comments - I like the mini-headstock (matches the acoustic) but the pick-up covers makes sense. Maybe I'll try a black pair and see how they look?
I'm just so pleased with it - now I want to make another electric. Maybe a Strat........ :wink: 
Philly


----------



## ByronBlack (28 Jul 2009)

Nice work phil, looks a real nice build.

If you need any tonewood give me a shout, I have some nice brazilian mahogany and some redwood caps that would make a nice body - and I've also got a number of rock-maple neck blanks if you want to go down the route of a traditional maple neck strat..


----------



## Ironballs (28 Jul 2009)

What sized BM do you have Colin? I have some 2 piece blanks that are good but I think I'll move on as I'm thinking of doing an SG next and would like a 1 piece for that


----------



## ByronBlack (28 Jul 2009)

I'll let you know the thickness tomorrow, but they are long enough/wide enough for a piece body, each piece is large enough for two bodies.

The thickness of the boards is about 35mm - so after planing, would probably need a cap to bring it up to final thickness unless you want a thin guitar - the SG is not far of that figure.


----------

